# Rear Slide Security



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but the latches for the rear slide have holes drilled in them which fit a long shank padlock nicely, which you then place over the handle, to keep idiots from opening the slide. Must have worked as when I went to check it one day, someone had unlatched the side without the lock on it. Wouldn't have liked to see what would happen if they had been able to slide it out without the supports and it was left that way for some time.
I think a nice 180 grain 30.06 from a couple hundred yards out is also a nice deterrent.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

gerrym said:


> Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but the latches for the rear slide have holes drilled in them which fit a long shank padlock nicely, which you then place over the handle, to keep idiots from opening the slide. Must have worked as when I went to check it one day, someone had unlatched the side without the lock on it. Wouldn't have liked to see what would happen if they had been able to slide it out without the supports and it was left that way for some time.
> I think a nice 180 grain 30.06 from a couple hundred yards out is also a nice deterrent.


I'd say! Hate to be on the receiving end of that!
Really like those 21RS


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

How bout 117 grain federal premium in 25-06?







I also think master lock would have a product too that would work in this situtation.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I think it would be better to find the creap pinned to the ground by the slide if it broke off. Besides can't talk about g*** here anymore









John


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> I think it would be better to find the creap pinned to the ground by the slide if it broke off. Besides can't talk about g*** here anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...










g***....I get it....LOL!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Besides can't talk about g*** here anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> I think it would be better to find the creap pinned to the ground by the slide if it broke off. Besides can't talk about g*** here anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know that it would be better or not. In some of the more liberal states....like Florida, if they found him pinned dead there, you'd probably lose the suit to the family for not having your slide locked. Isn't it wonderful today that we have to protect the dummies from themselves or face liability.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It will only take one idiot and Keystone will have as many warning labels on the slide as a ladder has. It is a sad world isn't it.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Besides can't talk about g*** here anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're joking, right?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks - never even thought about locking the back - will have to check that out...


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

gerrym said:


> Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but the latches for the rear slide have holes drilled in them which fit a long shank padlock nicely, which you then place over the handle, to keep idiots from opening the slide. ...


Sorry to hear that someone was pestering your OB. Once I left a lock on our 23RS and removed it at camp, noticed that the swinging lock dinged the surface. I decided that the lock was for storage only.

My $0.02,
Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have to knock on wood, nobody has unlatched mine yet
I always double check everything before I pull out from anywhere

Don


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Man, never thought about some bonehead doing that! Guess it pays to do your "walk-around" every time you take off.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

When did they start putting the holes in the latches? Our '04 doesn't have them.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> When did they start putting the holes in the latches? Our '04 doesn't have them.


My '07 either.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> Once I left a lock on our 23RS and removed it at camp, noticed that the swinging lock dinged the surface. I decided that the lock was for storage only.


We use a long-shank padlock on each side. We don't have a problem with the padlock swinging as we put the padlock on upside down (shank down). No movement.

Ed


----------

